# Looking for standard breeder nearish CT



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

My puppy and the girl who belongs to 67x are litter mates from Delana and Mark Severs in Connecticut. Madela Standard Poodles

Here are my threads about my pup (who is fabulous). Delana and Mark will only have blacks or whites, maybe silvers and they probably won't have another litter until next year, but worth waiting for.

http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/159521-meet-javelin.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/35-52-weeks-your-poodle/161634-52-weeks-javelin.html

You could also try Anne Fischer at Majessa Standard Poodles, also in CT. Good friends of mine have had a number of her dogs and do obedience with them. She won't have other than blacks or maybe whites though.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Trust Lily CD's recommendations - she knows what to look for in a poodle, and hers are fabulous!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Wispynook Poodles are in Vermont and are breeding lovely Poodles. They do get blues from time to time. They (two sisters) are both members here.


----------



## paaschjc (Jul 30, 2015)

Arreau, You're not exactly close but still close enough and I do love the reds and apricots. Will you be having any litters in the near future?


----------

